# Driving Licence exchange



## nt1

Hi, 

I'm in the process of exchanging my UK licence for a Portuguese one , does anyone have any knowledge about how long this can take ? It's already been two months and I have read on other forums that sometimes it can take over a year ( I'm in the Coimbra area).

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Maggy Crawford

I have heard that Coimbra is exceptionally slow. You may be better off just keeping your UK licence if it has not expired.


----------



## Naaling

nt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of exchanging my UK licence for a Portuguese one , does anyone have any knowledge about how long this can take ? It's already been two months and I have read on other forums that sometimes it can take over a year ( I'm in the Coimbra area).
> 
> Thanks for any advice


i recently exchanged my Australian licence in Setubal. I had to wait about 4 months before the Portuguese license arrived in the post


----------



## Pgmills

Naaling said:


> i recently exchanged my Australian licence in Setubal. I had to wait about 4 months before the Portuguese license arrived in the post


I swapped mine recently. The Guia (permission to drive) was for 6 weeks and licence came after four. Check the date on your Guia as if it has expired you need to go to IMT to renew it.


----------



## nt1

Pgmills said:


> I swapped mine recently. The Guia (permission to drive) was for 6 weeks and licence came after four. Check the date on your Guia as if it has expired you need to go to IMT to renew it.


Thanks for the replies, I've just had to renew mine at IMT but it's only for another month so if this does take a long time it's going to be a lot more visits to IMT for me. 

Thanks again


----------



## Maggy Crawford

One reminder, the letter from IMT is valid ONLY for driving in Portugal so beware if you are planning on going to Spain for example. 
The civil servants in IMT seem to have their own interpretations of the rules. I was told from Leiria months after applying and getting the one page letter that I needed to take a driving test. Blow that for a lark so I applied over the phone and online to DVLA to have my British licence renewed to our address in the UK. It took about one week. In the meantime I emailed the Leiria office of IMT to cancel the process with them and I then received a Portuguese licence!!! My sister in Coimbra received totally different information and has cancelled her process and got a UK licence.
PS: Licence is the correct spelling in English


----------



## grammymissy

Licence and license are both correct, one is used in England and the other in the the USA. Approximately 60 plus million use the ending ce, and over 350 million use the ending se........our license exchange in Santarem took 2 weeks.........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggy Crawford

That's why I said the English spelling. We use license for the verb and licence for the noun, whereas you use license for both.


----------



## Pgmills

Clue is in the name. The English language.....


----------



## Naaling

Has anyone noticed how bad Shakespeare's spelling and grammer are? He could have been much more successful, if only he had learnt to use the language correctly!


----------



## advolex

*Shakespare: Ye olde cittie of Yorke*



Naaling said:


> Has anyone noticed how bad Shakespeare's spelling and grammer are? He could have been much more successful, if only he had learnt to use the language correctly!


So true. And much is lost in translation, as in those days they spoke more German than the English of today that we struggle with. But I had to read the thread again, from the beginning, in an effort to find the culprit who erred on the licence matter. But it probably was redacted. Anyhow, I remember this language discussion from an older thread on the same subject, which could contain some interesting info(rmation). Will never use the noun for the verb, that's a promise.


----------



## FLT

Hi,

Does any one know if a Malaysian driving license can be exchanged for a Portuguese one?

Thank you


----------



## advolex

*Exchange w/o fuss?*

This is certainly a new question, and as such entitled to an answer, i m h o. Most members here won't answer at all, unless they have some positive information to pass on. Actually a simple "No" would be the appropriate answer in my case also. But my answer will be more than that, so there is no offence intended. To find out the answer to the real question, that of "I am the holder of a Malay driving licence and want another, which is valid in Portugal and preferably also in as many other states within driving distance as possible. How can I get something like that the easiest way, without too much fuss?", I think that @FLT has four choices:

1) Ask a friend who has recently exchanged his Malay driving licence for a Portuguese to spend a day with you at the nearest office of Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres (IMTT). Probably the easiest, cheapest and quickest way. If such a friend is not available, find a new friend wherever they may congregate or call your country's embassy, probably in Lisbon to ask for help.

2) Ask in various expats forums. I have not seen any Malay expats around here, so this effort here might be a waste of time. Also free (as in free beer).- You could of course look the IMTT up in the directory and call them, but this is probably not an option for you as you're asking here.

3) Join the Automobile Club of Portugal (ACP), whose staff is good at arranging exchanges with the IMTT and has own Medical Doctors for the often necessary medical examinations. Often, the staff speaks English very well and there has always beens someone there who does. Not free, but probably the most time efficient. They can help with other matters also, for instance with health insurance and domestic insurance, car hire or purchase etc.

4) Leave the matter to an agent. Obviously never free, but might be the easiest way, I really have no idea. I found the following quotation from the home page of such an agent to be interesting, but wouldn't endorse any unknown agent solely on the basis of their Internet appearance. It's interesting, because they suggest also some unorthodox ways to solve your problem (and claim that it's "legal in many countries") before it becomes a dilemma:
"Communication between countries is still very poor and sometimes there is no communication, some countries do not send the exchanged licence back to the issuer, so nobody bothers to check if the driving licence you present for exchange is even genuine or not, it could be a fake driving licence and no one knows. There is a system called EUCARIS that allows member countries within the EU to exchange vehicle information and/or driver information but not all countries are connected, moreover this system is useless when it comes to driving licence exchange of driving licences from outside the EU. ... Wherever you decide to apply, the procedures on residency can be canceled as soon as the driving licence has been issued. There is no law that you have to surrender the driving licence if you no longer have any connection with the country. There are many reasons why you may have a connection with a foreign country, work, study, family, friends, or even just your intention to go there. There are no rules governing why."

(When I had my driving licence exchanged I was told that as a resident of Portugal I'm only entitled to drive in Portugal for a limited time employing my foreign or European driving licence, a statement which holds for most states, I think. A bit more surprising is possibly the fact that by employing in Portugal a foreign issued (and recognized) licence you may drive any car registered in any state, but with a Portuguese licence you're limited to only drive Portuguese cars (registered in Portugal). This extra detail spices up the requirement to, at the very least, actually and formally start the procedure of matriculating your foreign car (registered elsewhere) within six months from your residency in order to avoid the sometimes very steep import taxes also on expat owned, used cars. For that, I'm sure, most members will require an agent, even if the threads show that one or two of us (not me) can do it on their own, and have even succeeded doing so. DIY-fanatism has no room in this society, but can be found in other states even in Europe.)


----------



## travelling-man

I'd be inclined to go the easy route & just pay a driving school to do it for you........ cost is usually about €25 & no heaaches.


----------



## advolex

Yes, using a driving school as an agent could well be an elegant syntheses of the four main options. Please inform here how it worked out, as the possibility of engaging a driving school is suggested sometimes. As Malaysia has ratified the 1949 Road Traffic Convention there is a good chance that a simple exchange can be handled, as Portugal also has ratified it. PT, Malaysia and UK have only signed, as of 2013, the 1968 Road Traffic Convention, which many other countries have ratified. This lack of ratification of the 1968 Convention should not impose a problem, as British driving licences are exchanged freely.


----------



## travelling-man

advolex said:


> Yes, using a driving school as an agent could well be an elegant syntheses of the four main options. Please inform here how it worked out, as the possibility of engaging a driving school is suggested sometimes. As Malaysia has ratified the 1949 Road Traffic Convention there is a good chance that a simple exchange can be handled, as Portugal also has ratified it. PT, Malaysia and UK have only signed, as of 2013, the 1968 Road Traffic Convention, which many other countries have ratified. This lack of ratification of the 1968 Convention should not impose a problem, as* British driving licences are exchanged freely.*


Although the fact that the UK is part of the EU & Malaya isn't so that might make a difference but I'd be inclined to try anyway because it has to be the most pain free way of doing it.


----------



## FLT

advolex said:


> This is certainly a new question, and as such entitled to an answer, i m h o. Most members here won't answer at all, unless they have some positive information to pass on. Actually a simple "No" would be the appropriate answer in my case also. But my answer will be more than that, so there is no offence intended. To find out the answer to the real question, that of "I am the holder of a Malay driving licence and want another, which is valid in Portugal and preferably also in as many other states within driving distance as possible. How can I get something like that the easiest way, without too much fuss?", I think that @FLT has four choices:
> 
> 1) Ask a friend who has recently exchanged his Malay driving licence for a Portuguese to spend a day with you at the nearest office of Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres (IMTT). Probably the easiest, cheapest and quickest way. If such a friend is not available, find a new friend wherever they may congregate or call your country's embassy, probably in Lisbon to ask for help.
> 
> 2) Ask in various expats forums. I have not seen any Malay expats around here, so this effort here might be a waste of time. Also free (as in free beer).- You could of course look the IMTT up in the directory and call them, but this is probably not an option for you as you're asking here.
> 
> 3) Join the Automobile Club of Portugal (ACP), whose staff is good at arranging exchanges with the IMTT and has own Medical Doctors for the often necessary medical examinations. Often, the staff speaks English very well and there has always beens someone there who does. Not free, but probably the most time efficient. They can help with other matters also, for instance with health insurance and domestic insurance, car hire or purchase etc.
> 
> 4) Leave the matter to an agent. Obviously never free, but might be the easiest way, I really have no idea. I found the following quotation from the home page of such an agent to be interesting, but wouldn't endorse any unknown agent solely on the basis of their Internet appearance. It's interesting, because they suggest also some unorthodox ways to solve your problem (and claim that it's "legal in many countries") before it becomes a dilemma:
> "Communication between countries is still very poor and sometimes there is no communication, some countries do not send the exchanged licence back to the issuer, so nobody bothers to check if the driving licence you present for exchange is even genuine or not, it could be a fake driving licence and no one knows. There is a system called EUCARIS that allows member countries within the EU to exchange vehicle information and/or driver information but not all countries are connected, moreover this system is useless when it comes to driving licence exchange of driving licences from outside the EU. ... Wherever you decide to apply, the procedures on residency can be canceled as soon as the driving licence has been issued. There is no law that you have to surrender the driving licence if you no longer have any connection with the country. There are many reasons why you may have a connection with a foreign country, work, study, family, friends, or even just your intention to go there. There are no rules governing why."
> 
> (When I had my driving licence exchanged I was told that as a resident of Portugal I'm only entitled to drive in Portugal for a limited time employing my foreign or European driving licence, a statement which holds for most states, I think. A bit more surprising is possibly the fact that by employing in Portugal a foreign issued (and recognized) licence you may drive any car registered in any state, but with a Portuguese licence you're limited to only drive Portuguese cars (registered in Portugal). This extra detail spices up the requirement to, at the very least, actually and formally start the procedure of matriculating your foreign car (registered elsewhere) within six months from your residency in order to avoid the sometimes very steep import taxes also on expat owned, used cars. For that, I'm sure, most members will require an agent, even if the threads show that one or two of us (not me) can do it on their own, and have even succeeded doing so. DIY-fanatism has no room in this society, but can be found in other states even in Europe.)


Thank you very much for your comments. It is likely that I will bring a car over from the UK rather than buying a car in Portugal. I will need to look at the economics first as I believe the duty depends on the capacity of the car as well as the emissions and value at purchase. I will be in Lisbon submitting my biometric data next week and I will get my lawyers to see if the can assist. There isn't even a Portuguese embassy in Malaysia. I had to go to Thailand to get my documents verified at the Portuguese Embassy in Bangkok. I am not sure if any Malaysians have tried to exchange their Malaysian license before.

Best regards


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Just thinking aloud, can you exchange a Malaysian driving licence for a British one?


----------



## nt1

Just to let you all know that my Licence has finally arrived so that was after applying in February. Not anywhere near as long as I feared it might take.


----------



## Claud08

Naaling said:


> i recently exchanged my Australian licence in Setubal. I had to wait about 4 months before the Portuguese license arrived in the post


Hi I am moving to Portugal next year with my aussie licence. Did you have to sit a test or do they just exchange your Australian licence to a Portuguese one?
Thanks


----------



## advolex

*Medical exam*



Claud08 said:


> Hi I am moving to Portugal next year with my aussie licence. Did you have to sit a test or do they just exchange your Australian licence to a Portuguese one?
> Thanks


In my native country I've never undergone any kind of medical examination to have my driving licence renewed. With a small charge a new one was issued and sent every ten years. Valid as an ID also. But here in PT i saw a real physician, an MD, who filled out a form based on my answers and did an ECG and measured blood pressure, then an audiologist who checked my hearing and finally an oculist who checked my vision. These medical practitioners are available most days at the automobile club, the ACP, at least in Lisbon and here in Porto. It was a long time since I last saw a doctor, but passed the test and got my first PT driving licence (or is it driver's licence in our part of the world?). This was only valid for less than two years, because of an age requirement, and I saw the physician again in March (physical only) and have not seen the renewed permit yet. - I wonder what the police in other countries will say when I get caught with an expired permit and a scrap of paper in Portuguese which not even I can read. But presumably saying that my permit has not been revoked, merely expired. Who lives can tell.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Naaling

Claud08 said:


> Hi I am moving to Portugal next year with my aussie licence. Did you have to sit a test or do they just exchange your Australian licence to a Portuguese one?
> Thanks


Basic information is here.

Driver Licence

The main sticking point is getting the letter from the Dept. of Transport. Its better to do that before you leave Australia. 
When they say it must be signed by an authorizing officer it is actually more restrictive that that. The embassy has a number of signatures they recognise. If it is signed by someone else in authority, then they will have to confirm the authenticity of the signature and that takes forever! (personal experience). My advice would be to contact the embassy to find out the names of the signatories they recognise, and then insist that your letter is signed by one of those people.

If you have to organise things from a distance, I found the Dept of transport in W.A. very responsive.


----------



## advolex

*Licence it is*



Naaling said:


> Basic information is here.
> 
> Driver Licence


The prevalent variation here seems to be Driving Licence, closely followed by Driver's Licence. Now we have two more variations, namely Driver Licence (The licence for the driver) and Drive Licence (Licence to drive), the latter being the most economic variety, if you only count the letters. In my schools I was only taught the second form (Driver's Licence) and mine was a people uniform in belief, opinion and reasoning. - Much better with diversity me thinks today.


----------



## Naaling

Not sure about "drive licence", but all of the others are correct.


----------



## advolex

I was probably wrong when I referred to my schools, as I can't really imagine that I was taught North American English. I won't elaborate further as I sense that the subject is exhausted. But I checked my Oxford dictionary and it states that there is only one acceptable form, Driving licence. The N. Amer. "driver's license" is mentioned for reference.


----------



## liksah

As far as I understand the process, once you submit all the documents (license, attested license history, medical certificates, etc.) at the IMT they will send your documents back to the issuing authority for re-verification. During this time they issue a provisional license (a piece of paper) in Portuguese that works like a regular license at least within Portugal. Once they get a response from the issuing authority of your original license country they'll complete the process and mail out the plastic card which is the Portuguese license. The whole process can take between 1 and several months because part of it depends on how fast your issuing authority responds.


----------

